# AR noob in need of help...



## r3v0lution (Feb 6, 2012)

So like it says, I'm a noob pretty much when it comes to AR's.. I just bought my first (a Windham Weaponry SRC)
It's standard carbine length with the 6.5 in hand guards on it..

What I'm wanting to do is add a set of quad rails or maybe even a free floating tube, but would like To put a longer one on, maybe even a 12 in..

What do I need to do to accomplish this?

My thoughts were just move the gas block forward, but I'm not sure if I coul d just add a longer gas tube and not mess up the mechanics of the gas system...

Any help would be appreciated!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

Im no expert....so they tell me.... but i think you could accomplish what your going for with a longer gas tube and moving the gas block forward, this being said you might have to adjust your gas systtem to fit the longer gas tube....but i would wait till other people reply just to verify, because im no expert either its just from formal knowledge


----------



## drifter0069 (Dec 8, 2011)

A larger gas tube won't work. There is a port in the barrel that lines up with the gas block/front site. I will look up a link for you on a free float handguard that goes around the front site. I think it's made by Daniels defense.


----------



## r3v0lution (Feb 6, 2012)

drifter0069 said:


> A larger gas tube won't work. There is a port in the barrel that lines up with the gas block/front site. I will look up a link for you on a free float handguard that goes around the front site. I think it's made by Daniels defense.


That's what I was afraid of... I knew it wouldn't be as simple as what I wanted it to be..

It has a low pro gas block with an upper rail on it.. No sight.. I don't think I could fit a free float around it though, with out "modifying" the gas block..

I'm pretty good with a dremmel , but I'm not sure if that would be the best route to go..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drifter0069 (Dec 8, 2011)

https://danieldefense.com/rail-systems/omega-x-rail/omega-x-railtm-12-0-fsp-carbine.html
Here is the link to the wrap around free float rail. It is 12" total and made for a carbine length gas system. They aren't cheap though. I will have one eventually......lol


----------



## r3v0lution (Feb 6, 2012)

drifter0069 said:


> https://danieldefense.com/rail-systems/omega-x-rail/omega-x-railtm-12-0-fsp-carbine.html
> Here is the link to the wrap around free float rail. It is 12" total and made for a carbine length gas system. They aren't cheap though. I will have one eventually......lol


Yea, once I saw that you wrote Daniel Defense, my heart kinda sunk.. Lol.

Thanks for the link tho, I will definitely check it out!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Here is a carbine length FF quad rail.

http://www.amazon.com/UTG-Model-Carbine-Length-System/dp/B002JARTGW


----------



## Dust (Mar 16, 2010)

Why not cut down the front site, and mount a front site to the free float rail?

https://www.google.com/search?q=picatinny+front+sight&hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=Ww8&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&prmd=imvns&source=univ&tbm=shop&tbo=u&sa=X&ei=U21UT-zrHK2emQX10sThBA&ved=0CDwQrQQ


----------



## r3v0lution (Feb 6, 2012)

@Don - I am wanting to put a rifle length quad onto a carbine... So I guess the only thing I can really do is buy a low pro gas block, and pick some rails that will install over it..

@Dust - My current gas block doesnt have the front site... It has a rail on the top. I thought about hacking the rail off, but I can get a YHM low pro gas block for $22 plus shipping, so I think I will go that route.

Thanks for all the input..

Now to just find a FF rail system that will work, and that is in my price range...


----------



## drifter0069 (Dec 8, 2011)

That is probably the most cost efficient way right there. I have a spikes tactical m4gery that I plan to do that with. Unless I hit the lotto, then I'll get the Daniels defense lol.


----------



## Dust (Mar 16, 2010)

I have been using YHM, but you should look around your local boards to see if anyone is selling something cheap.


----------

